# Mouse with wound



## Teenybits

I notice this with my mouse a few days ago and I put some antibiotic powder on it but it still has not healed; likely cos it was scratching it. I read here someone put diaper rash cream so I tried this morning and I hope it will help. What else could I do to help it heal? I wish there is an e-collar for mice!

I am kinda sad cos I lost another mouse too this morning.


----------



## WoodWitch

Mice heal up uuber quickly once the issue is dealt with. Mice that are hanging open can be healed up completely within a week. What is the wound? Looks like possible Ringworm (fungal) so I would treat with athletes foot powder and you should notice fur begin to grow back very soon.


----------



## Teenybits

I am not sure what cause the wound.. The other mice in the same bin are all ok. How do you put the athelete's foot powder? I can go get it right away. Do I need to put on the other mice in the same bin as precaution? They all live together ok. I do want her to heal up quickly. I believe it itch so she scatches it. I can't get cordaid now; is there other replacement? I will try get hold of neosporin soon.


----------



## SilverWings

Could she be being bullied? I've seen some of mine aggressively groom another to the point bald spots started to appear.


----------



## SarahC

I agree with Woodwitch on possible fungal.All the mice will need treating,possibly more than once.Just sprinkle it over them,it doesnt hurt them.Alternatively cream such as canesten can be applied directly but has the disadvantage of not being able to treat everyone.It doesn't look to be in a position to be self inflicted but the best advice I saw given on here in the event of self inflicted ocd scratching was to trim the toe nails, an excellent preventative.


----------



## Teenybits

I am surprised fungal can cause an open wound of such extent. At least not for bigger pet. I hope she will recover soon. I was deciding between daktin or canestan and took the latter; I am glad I had a right choice! It happen to be powder and I have applied twice now. If it's truly fungal, you are right it wil need more application. How many times a day typically and how Long to break the cycle? I will sprinkle on the rest after this text. I looked at them earlier and they look ok but better be safe since it's harmless. I am actually wondering if she got bullied and got the wound at first which got bigger with secondary complications like fungal or scratching.. Anyway it's all assumption for now. I am guessing triming toenails with nail clipper? I can try do that now too since my human tod is asleep.


----------



## Teenybits

How to trim toe nails? I m scared to hurt it by accident. I tried for a while until I think she got impatient and tried nibble me (does not hurt at all but enough to tell me don't try anymore), I will do again tmr. Is there a way to hold the tiny mouse who would stay still enough for me to trim? I was holding it on my palm; feet down so she was moving and I was trying to cut with human nail clipper .. I don't want to hurt it and make things worse :roll: I did manage to clip 2 out of the 10 :lol: I thought clipping Guinea pig is hard enough.. Mice! :roll:

I tried flipping it on its back but no go. I tried holding the hind leg to still it to cut, no go, dislike, nibble. What's the effective way? I search here and someone say it's the same as trimming dog, I tried and it didn't work.


----------



## WoodWitch

Just apply the powder once a day for about a week and it should be fine


----------



## Teenybits

Woodwitch thanks! SarahC thanks too! trimming nails will be my next challenge lol


----------



## Teenybits

It has been a week now and the wound isn't getting better but bigger. There is another small wound, similar to the one at the back at the right hind leg, a much smaller one but I am worried. With applying the powder for a week now, should I be seeing a healed wound? Gosh, what else can I put on?


----------



## Teenybits

It has a small wound at left leg a few days ago and now i just saw a small right one on the right. The other 3 mice are looking alright. I actually stop the ringworm powder as it didn't help after 8days. Would this affect the rest?


----------



## WoodWitch

You could try a Tea Tree preparation. Johnson's do a good one for pets (find in pet shops) and it's soothing. Obviously not fungal.
Have you tried a dab of ivermectin? Now you have eliminated fungal infection, I would go to Ivermectin next. It kills mites/parasites (internal and external). You can find a spot on in the pet shop and it's a spot on the back of the neck.

I have experienced this kind of thing and sometimes nothing mends. There are some conditions in strains of mice that originate from labs and they cannot be helped. I'm not saying that's what this is, but it's possible. If the mouse means a lot to you, take it to a vet for further advice.


----------



## Teenybits

Wood witch, yes, not fungal is a v good thing. I was thinking about mites too and almost gotten revolution yesterday (oh well!). I actually tried baby's diaper balm too and iodine. Poor mouse. I Google that someone actually gave piriton in water to stop the itch so I am trying that. curbing scratching would help alot in healing. I separated her from the group for the moment so to give her the medicine in water. I am actually thinking about vet today too but will try baby healing balm, piriton and Revolution first. I don't see the tea tree oil prep in petshop but will look out for it.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach

Poor little thing! A vet would be able to swab the area and confirm whether this is fungal or not. Are you sure she isn't being bitten by the other mice?


----------



## Miss Mousekewitz

This looks very much like fungi to me, but only a vet can really tell what it is or what kind of microorganism is causing this.
The vet can take a sample from one of the bold spots or both and analyse them in a lab.

Wound healing can be helped with all sorts of powders or sprays, but they have to be adequate for mice, otherwise they make things only worse.
If it is a fungus your mouse will need proper medication which you should also only get from a vet and is usually given orally.

Please take your mouse to a vet as soon as possible. 
I'm sure you don't mean it bad, but self medication can go horribly wrong if you are not familiar with the field of medicine. 
I would always take my pet to see the vet at first place if I notice something unusual, unfortunately mice can't take as much as humans by far, so the faster it is treated correctly the better


----------



## Teenybits

Well, will be doing so later


----------



## Teenybits

Isn't mites or ringworm. Given prednisone (to stop the itching) as it was scratching all the time at the vet. And I am asked to give some vit c. Now it's waiting for it to heal up


----------



## Teenybits

Another week and the mouse still scratching .. I had to trim the nails and I managed to do that to both hind feet! The difficult is getting a visual of the tiny nails this time. I had to try everything! The tea tree preparation and ear drop that is used for cat/dog (but someone used it for mites control) are on the way from UK. I hope the little girl know I am just as determined to see her recover


----------



## WoodWitch

......so the vet was, as is so often the case, not knowledgeable about mice and no help to you. Luckily for many, the mousing EXPERTS are on here.

Once (maaany years ago) a vet told me that my trio of mice were all female and the two fatties had over eaten! Imagine my surprise to discover little pink babies a couple days later!


----------



## Teenybits

Yes my vet did honestly tell me she isn't well-versed with mice. She is a Long-time vet we have been using for years from our first dog.

Lol, I can imagine your surprise! I have learnt that we can be as knowledgeable as the medical personnel whether vet or doctor with increased literacy. For animals, it can be that often breeders are more knowledge and rapport with each other in the respective field provide enormous help in crucial time.

Now this little critter I notice might find scratching isn't helping and using her mouth now ... Gosh I need a mouse e-collar!


----------



## Teenybits

This is article on why trimming nails is better ..

https://circabc.europa.eu/sd/d/5aeabc9b ... bilton.pdf


----------



## Teenybits

Just to update, the mouse didn't recover


----------



## mich

I use the "Johnsons" anti-bacterial powder for small animals and it is excellent for healing wounds. Not available here in Australia but I buy it online.


----------



## Teenybits

Thank you. I did use antibiotic powder I use for my dog but it didn't heal.


----------

